# coach red carded and coached next game



## original805 (Oct 1, 2018)

What is the rule a coach is red carded on saturday and still coaches in the game on sunday?  This is coast league what happens to the game he coached on sunday?


----------



## jrcaesar (Oct 1, 2018)

It's in here: https://coastsoccer.com/CSL-rules-2018.pdf

*Any Coach/Administrator sent off by the Referee shall be suspended automatically without appeal for the balance of that game and for the next two (2) scheduled games for the same team that he/she was ejected from and may be subject to a CSL Board of Directors Trial Board Hearing. (A coach/administrator dismissed is suspended for a minimum of 2 games – a “double-yellow” is only applicable to a player; and is never applicable to a coach/administrator). It shall be the responsibility of the Administrator to ensure the suspension is served regardless of whether or not the Referee returns the Coach’s/Administrator’s Passes, or fails to note the ejection on the Match Report. Any administrator found in violation of this rule shall be subject to a fine and/or suspension, and will be brought before a CSL Trial Board, and the Administrator’s Team shall be subject to forfeiture of any game the Coach/Administrator participated in until he/she sits out the two (2) game suspension.*


----------



## Surfref (Oct 2, 2018)

Someone has to report it to CSL.  If no one reports it, then nothing will happen to him.


----------



## forsomuch (Oct 2, 2018)

A number of years ago another team manager said to me he had 24 hours to report the card and since the next game took place before he reported the card, the coach could still coach the next game.  They were wrong.


----------



## GunninGopher (Oct 2, 2018)

original805 said:


> What is the rule a coach is red carded on saturday and still coaches in the game on sunday?  This is coast league what happens to the game he coached on sunday?


A photograph of him at or near the field during the game in question would help. It may not be necessary, though.


----------



## SPChamp1 (Oct 2, 2018)

Are you sure that he was coaching the same team that he received the ejection from the previous day? It says in the rules posted above that it is for the same team. Maybe he was guest coaching for a team due to conflicts.


----------



## original805 (Oct 3, 2018)

Thanks the games was forfeited....


----------



## socalkdg (Oct 3, 2018)

So I"ll assume you lost to his team, then protested, now you get the win?


----------



## Sons of Pitches (Oct 3, 2018)

Looks like the team in question  was FFSC - G2002 Gold?  Very physical team, always have been.  

I guess the Aztecs wanted the win.


----------



## timbuck (Oct 3, 2018)

Follow the rules and you won’t have to worry about it. 
Same with “illegal” rosters-   Kids playing more than 1 game in a day.  
There should be strict punishment for non-compliance.


----------



## timbuck (Oct 3, 2018)

There was a note from SCDSL today about substitution rules.  We've had one ref so far keep track of it.  My understanding is that it is supposed to be up to the coach to do it the right way.
Here's what came out in the email today (including spelling error):

*"SUBSTITUTION RULES (non-Discovery):*

We have specific substituion rules for a reason. These rules are not subject to change because a coach, coaches, parents or the referee doesn't want to follow them. Here they are as a reminder. CLICK HERE to go to the 2018 SCDSL Rules and Regulations. Page 11 contains the substitution rules"


----------



## Toch (Oct 3, 2018)

He can’t coach the team he was carded with. If he has multiple teams he can coach the other teams


----------



## 1dad2boys (Oct 5, 2018)

Coaches can’t be carded in CSL


----------



## timbuck (Oct 7, 2018)

Toch said:


> He can’t coach the team he was carded with. If he has multiple teams he can coach the other teams


Is this the same for SCDSL?

I think the leagues should look at modifying this rule from a “2 game suspension” to a “2 week suspension from all coaching” including coaching other teams.


----------



## espola (Oct 7, 2018)

timbuck said:


> Is this the same for SCDSL?
> 
> I think the leagues should look at modifying this rule from a “2 game suspension” to a “2 week suspension from all coaching” including coaching other teams.


Presidio has the rule that way (or they did back when I was directly involved).  I recall one coach getting in trouble over this (ejected from one game then coached his other team later that weekend).  It became public when he appealed his punishment at the monthly meeting.


----------



## RedCard (Oct 7, 2018)

1dad2boys said:


> Coaches can’t be carded in CSL


Yes they can

COAST SOCCER LEAGUE

2018 Rules, Regulations & Policies

SECTION 20. GAME PROCEDURES AND CONDUCT
D. Match Reports

13.The referee may show a Yellow Card (caution) and/or Red Card (ejection) to a coach/administrator or spectator


----------



## SPChamp1 (Oct 7, 2018)

I don’t necessarily agree with just a flat two weeks, but I do think the additional game(s) for send offs with coaches should be applied to all of their teams that are playing in the same gaming circuit. 

I think if coaches are sent off they should be done for that day, regardless of whether they have other teams playing that same day and at minimum miss the next match for the team they were coaching, whether that is the following day or following weekend.


----------



## GunninGopher (Oct 7, 2018)

espola said:


> Presidio has the rule that way (or they did back when I was directly involved).  I recall one coach getting in trouble over this (ejected from one game then coached his other team later that weekend).  It became public when he appealed his punishment at the monthly meeting.


Currently in Presidio if a coach is suspended, he/she cannot coach any team in the league until they serve their suspension for the team they earned it with.


----------



## timbuck (Oct 7, 2018)

GunninGopher said:


> Currently in Presidio if a coach is suspended, he/she cannot coach any team in the league until they serve their suspension for the team they earned it with.


I like that rule.


----------



## 1dad2boys (Oct 7, 2018)

Yep. I screwed that up. My bad. 



RedCard said:


> Yes they can
> 
> COAST SOCCER LEAGUE
> 
> ...


----------



## RedCard (Oct 7, 2018)

1dad2boys said:


> Yep. I screwed that up. My bad.


Nah, you didn't screw up. Here in Southern California, we have so many youth leagues, it's easy to get what the rules are for each league. As a referee, I get confused sometimes on the sub rules. The 1st weekend of this year's league, I was assigned to 4 CSL games on Saturday, then a SCDSL game Sunday afternoon and a CSL at 6pm. In CSL, you can sub at any stoppage, but in SCDSL, you cannot sub during any free kicks (direct or indirect), corner kicks or penalty kicks. For the SCDSL game, I was the AR on the Legends side and the coach called for a sub during a free kick which I signaled for, but the center caught it and disallowed it and reminded me it's a SCDSL. The coach laughed and said he was testing me. I told him he must be a Jedi and used the Jedi mind trick on me. We both laughed about it, but all the leagues are run different and again, it's easy to get confused.


----------

